# Hardstyle, yes or no?



## ` regret . (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nwmayjkb3mk.

Do you like hardstyle?


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 20, 2009)

not sure i understand hardstyle...

is it supposed to be like... hardcore, and party techno mixed together or something?


----------



## Rayder (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't know what you call the kind of techno I like......it's the kind that rocks, and doesn't sound sissy, if that makes any sense.

Best examples I can think of to explain my preference:

This tune absolutely kicks my ass. I love it and it's my all-time favorite tune of this type of music!  I always figured it sort of a good theme song for GBAtemp.


Another ass kicker


And this one is good too. Though it's not exactly the version I have, it's pretty close


More goodness



Whatever you call that kind of techno, I like it.  It suits my dark nature. I'm extremely particular when it comes to this kind of music and I'm having a very hard time finding more like the above tunes to get me moving.  None of my friends care about this kind of music, which makes it harder for me to find more.

I'd love some suggestions for more kickass tunes like those.


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 20, 2009)

yes, just the best music in the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i've got the same problem as Rayder, only my cousin and another friend like this music, everyone else loves rock...which i just don't like at all.
This is a pretty old one, but still fantastic in my opinion:


----------



## nico445 (Dec 20, 2009)

hardstyle lover here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Listening since 2007 Like to mix @ a friend too sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not very popular where i live Most listen to ''Piratenmuziek'' -_- (dutch music) or just top 40.
One of my favorite tracks is probably D-block and s-te-fan-Ride with uz. know it already for a few years  but keep listening to it


----------



## Gobnoblin (Dec 21, 2009)

hardstyle!!!! and yes its true .... the dutch are the masters of a harder style.... love the donkey rollers etc and 
luna dana pavo  and all them !


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds like someone talking over house music...


----------



## CYatta (Dec 21, 2009)

I can't stand this music. I feel it's boring, repetitive, and uninspired. I do listen mostly to electronic music though. Just not really this stuff.


----------



## nico445 (Jan 10, 2010)

soo, kinda bumping an old thread but does anybody want to listen to a mix from me and a friend? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbsuej_wj...-mix-9110_music don't mind all the talking and were acting pretty stupid.


----------

